
Announcing Visual Studio 2017 General Availability - happy-go-lucky
https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/visualstudio/2017/03/07/announcing-visual-studio-2017-general-availability-and-more/
======
richardboegli
Release notes:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13816899](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13816899)

